# Gut Loading Using Cabbage



## crosby (Jun 6, 2006)

I have a vague memory of reading somewhere that you should not use cabbage to gutload as it blocks the calcium being absorbed into the geckos blood stream.

Is this right or am I now just making up things in my head that I then believe are real?


----------



## speedy123 (Aug 26, 2006)

yeh i think it is true, i use broccolli and endive (type of lettuce) and it seems to work fine


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Im not sure ,I thought i heard that about Kale which is a type of cabbage but i think i found out otherwise.
The crickets mainly need the bran, veg mainly for moisture so doesnt matter too much what you use really.


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

i use cabbage in my crix diet and i dont seem to have any problems
manda xx


----------



## crosby (Jun 6, 2006)

Thats good, cheers all. Normally use spring greens and carrots but just wanted to check first before I use the cabbage.

Also good to know that I'm not remembering things that have not happened


----------

